#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Paradise Drive-in-Shows

## DJ-Jan

Dan nu eens wat van mij, ik zal mij eerst even voorstellen.

Ik heet Jan, ben 15 jaar en woon in Bilthoven. Feestje was een brugklas feest op de middelbare school.

Ik was verantwoordelijk voor de lichtapparatuur en truss:

Apparatuur:
-4x mac250
-2x mac300
-4x ledtube
-2x sunstrip
-4x par 56
-12 meter X30V truss
-2x manfrotto
-Klein lasertje
-Laptop met freestyler (voor de MH's en ledtubes)
-Lite-4 classic (voor de parren)
-Switchpack (voor de laser)

Van geluid was er (uit mijn hoofd)
-2x cdj-400
-1x mengpaneel (geen idee welke)
-1x harddisck player (of hoe dat ook heet...)
-2x 300watt fulrange
-1x B-52 matrix 2000 subwoofer
-1x b-52 maxtrix 2000 top 
Beide B-52 boxen waren als back-up (mochten de toppen het niet aankunnen)




Filmpjes: 

YouTube - 5 juni - front view
YouTube - 5 juni - brugklassenfeest


2de filmpje was nog voor het begin (bij pokerface), afrok doekje werd dus later nog netjes gedaan, verder werden ook de tassen/kisten weggehaald



Idee van de truss was achter een brug waar de ledtubes aan hingen en 2 mac 250
en dan naast de dj, 2 torens met bovenin 2 mac 300 (hels karwei om die op te hangen), daaronder 2 sunstrips en daaronder 2 mac 250 en daaronder 2 voetplaten (verzaard), geheel was ook nog vastgesjord en de truss was iets langer gemaakt (in het dak waren blaken die naar beneden liepen, truss kon dus niet voorover vallen. (dus bij iedere toren 1 mac 300, 1 sunstrip en 1 mac250)

Foto's: Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

----------


## dj-wojcik

heb nu even niet de tijd om de filmpjes te kijken maar de foto's zien er goed uit. Vooral het licht. Geluid zag er een beetje rommelig uit. En vooral het meubel dan. Had het veel liever lekker strak gezien.

Verder zie ik iets wat ik wel vaker zie. 4 mensen achter de dj booth, je kent ze wel, die mensen die de heledag in de weg willen staan om een beetje stoer te staan kijken. Dit was nog voor een schoolfeestje. Maar zou je wat groter, profecioneler gaan. Dan raad ik je aan om niet ieder kneusje achter de booth te laten. Ik weet niet waarom maar het ziet er gewoon wat knullig uit.

kortom het licht zag er wel geweldig uit. En zeker als het allemaal van jullie zelf is.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik was ingehuurd om voor het licht te zorgen, licht is inderdaad van mij..

De mensen die er achter staan waren:

-de dj
-ik
-een bevriende dj die ik had ingehuurd om te helpen
-2 jongens van de theatertechniek groep van de school die graag eens wouden kijken hoe z'n drive-in werkt

In totaal dus 5 personen.

Het afrok doek werd (voordat het begon) strak getrokken, daarna werd ook al de rotzooi nog opgeruimd (tassen, kisten enz)

Ik ging dus niet over het geluid, alleen het licht was mijn opdracht.

Verder was er trouwens ook nog een rookmachine en een hazer aanwezig.

----------


## DeejayTim

Hoi,

Ik zal me dus even voorstellen: ik ben Tim, ben ook 15, kom óók uit Bilthoven en ik verzorgde op die avond het geluid. 
Het materiaal waarover ik verantwoordelijk was:

-Mengpaneel US-Blaster USB 7000* (wordt een C3Fx/ 200Fx van Numark)
-Pioneer cdj 400 2x* (wordt een CMX 3000 van Pioneer, voor meer compaktheid)
-Cortex HDC 3000 (harddiskplayer, zoals Jan al zei)
-Behringer EP-1500 (ook te gebruiken voor één sub, levert dan op mono-bridge @ 8/4 Ohm, 800 watt/1400 Watt RMS)
-Phonic SEM 715 2x * (worden waarschijnlijk 2x Behringer Eurolive B212A + 1x Behringer B-1800X of een zelfbouw 2x10"/1" *:* 1x15" systeem) 
-Mic, koptelefoon, zwanenhalslampjes en 2 boxstatiefen. 

*= wordt (binnenkort) anders

Verder is dat lasertje, de ADJ Gekko van mij (als xtra toevoeging..). Bungelende kabeltjes op de booth voor de aanvang afgetaped en verlegd en het afrokdoek strak getrokken, voor zover; ik kwam een paar centimetertjes te kort, maar het kon gewoon even niet anders en vanuit de zaal kon je dat niet zien. En inderdaad de tassen, rondzwervende kabels en (overtollige) kisten netjes achter de booth opgeruimd.
__________________
TMV Soundreinforcement

----------


## nielsb

Heb je die mac 300's overgekocht van de HLM? Vind t bekende kisten:P Zie trouwens meer materiaal van HLM:P baseplates toevallig ook?

----------


## DJ-Jan

Deal gesloten met Chain (en daar dus ook de link met HLM), daar komen ze vandaan (de truss en de MH's)

----------


## BWSL

> Verder zie ik iets wat ik wel vaker zie. 4 mensen achter de dj booth, je kent ze wel, die mensen die de heledag in de weg willen staan om een beetje stoer te staan kijken. Dit was nog voor een schoolfeestje. Maar zou je wat groter, profecioneler gaan. Dan raad ik je aan om niet ieder kneusje achter de booth te laten. Ik weet niet waarom maar het ziet er gewoon wat knullig uit.



Waha, zelfs in de professionele wereld gebeurt dat nog. Dan is het vooral de dj die z'n hele vriendengroep meeneemt voor de lol. En dan staat het hele podium vol met allemaal vage gasten die soms ook nog de mic van de mc weten te jatten om wat doorheen te lullen.

Op de foto's valt me trouwens iets op wat ik ook vaker zie bij feestjes voor kids van die leeftijd: alleen maar meisjes! de jongens waren weer eens te verlegen om de dansvloer op te gaan?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat (later op de avond) de jongens toch echt ook aan het dansen waren...

Beste werkt natuurlijk het gebruik maken van spelletjes maar ofdat een goed idee is op een brugklas feest  :Big Grin:

----------


## joeri369

> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat (later op de avond) de jongens toch echt ook aan het dansen waren...
> 
> Beste werkt natuurlijk het gebruik maken van spelletjes maar ofdat een goed idee is op een brugklas feest



Nou dat spelletjes werkt best hoor. Oke ik ben zelf ook brugklasser (nu niet meer :Smile: ) maar toen was ik DE dj van de klas (normaal doe ik licht) en dan organiseer je even een karaoke en een raad het geluid en dat soort dingen. En ze vonden het nog leuk ook.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dus jij doet spelletjes met kinderen van 13 jaar die met ongeveer 150-200 man aanwezig zijn? Ik waag me er niet meer aan (maar ik deed dan ook niet het geluid)

----------


## joeri369

Nee de klas bestaat uit 32 kinderen en de mentor. Maar iedereen vond het grappig. Ik deed ook het licht EN geluid. het licht was toch alleen maar 2 led parren.

gr...

----------


## DJ-Jan

En weer een feestje:

Vrijdag 2 oktober op Het Nieuwe Lyceum in Bilthoven het licht verzorgd tijdens een feest voor alle brugklassen, ik was dus verantwoordelijk voor het licht (weet dus ook niet precies wat er aan geluid stond).


Apparatuur:

5x 2m X30V Prolyte
2x 1m X30V Prolyte
2x Fantek wind-up 6,4m (ingehuurd)
11x PAR64 (waren er 12 maar de behuizing ging kapot en dan heb je weinig aan je reserve lampjes).
2x Sunstrip
2x Lowhanger 1m
4x Martin mac250
1x TTL dimmer 12x 2KW
1x Multidim


Controllers:

1x zero88 Jester 48
1x Laptop met freestyler

Foto's

Filmpje

----------


## rick1993

Ik zou persoonlijk even een simpel schotje maken voor de dj-bar (of laat de geluidsman dat doen). Dat maakt het net even af.

...en die sunstrips achter de dj-bar hangen...

Verder vind ik het heel knap dat je al zoveel appratuur hebt terwijl je 15 bent (je bent 2 weken ouder dan mij weet ik uit een ander topic). Valt niet te vergelijken met mijn scanmastertje en paar ledparren  :Embarrassment: 

Ik zou zeggen: ga zo door

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik zou persoonlijk even een simpel schotje maken voor de dj-bar (of laat de geluidsman dat doen). Dat maakt het net even af.
> 
> ...en die sunstrips achter de dj-bar hangen...
> 
> Verder vind ik het heel knap dat je al zoveel appratuur hebt terwijl je 15 bent (je bent 2 weken ouder dan mij weet ik uit een ander topic). Valt niet te vergelijken met mijn scanmastertje en paar ledparren 
> 
> Ik zou zeggen: ga zo door



Ik vind de lichtset achter het DJ-podium (eventueel met een backdrop/banner) sowiezo mooier ogen, dan ben je ook vaak een lelijke muur kwijt.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dat was hier helaas niet mogelijk, door de TL buizen die erg laag hingen konden de statieven niet verder naar achteren...

De brug moest dus boven de Dj geplaats worden..

----------


## jens

Ik heb aleen effe de fotoś bekenen maar idd de dj bar is wel een beetje knullig zo ...word tijd voor een echte! Ook vind ik iemand die zit achter een dj bar ook een beetje duf staan... vooral als er op slot 3 mensen op een stoel zitten...

Verder kwa apparatuur een gelikt lijstje natuurlijk! maar kwa afwerking mag dr nog wel iets verbeterd worden naar mijn mening!

----------


## DJ-Jan

Er waren geen stoelen aanwezig achter de dj bar, dus dat iemand zit lijkt mij stug? Opzicht is een dj bar fijn, maar ik zit iedere keer wel weer met een andere opstelling en veel ruimte qua vervoer heb ik ook niet meer..

Word dus nog even zoeken naar een oplossing..

----------


## 4AC

Indrukwekkend lijstje, zeker voor een schoolfeest.
Het resultaat viel me mede hierdoor wat tegen... het mag allemaal wat spectaculairder wat mij betreft.

Dit is het geluid, als ik 'de geluidsman' op YouTube mag geloven:
_Geluid: 2x B-52 Matrix 2000 geluidsset, Cortex﻿ HDC 3000, Numark cdn22 mk4, Numark c3Fx, 2x Phonic SEM 715 monitor, Behringer EP 1500 versterker, 2x boxstatief, 1x Processor/ Limiter._

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DeejayTim

En over de apparatuur: dat klopt  :Wink:  , want ik verzorgde op 2 oktober het geluid (DJ), overigens vandaag weer (8 oktober), foto's video's volgen. 

MAAR: vergis je niet; alleen 1 zo'n Matrixsetje heeft al een output van 1,2kW (en er komt een behoorlijk rendement uit; 120dB / 1w, 1meter  :Wink:  ), laat staan 2. 

Verder hoeft een DJ niet per sé Pioneer te hebben; Numark / Cortex is ook degelijke kwaliteit. Het gaat uiteindelijk om de muziekkeuze, hoe hij de techniek beheerst EN het belangrijkste: of hij een leuke avond verzorgt en dat de mensen en de opdrachtgevers het dus naar hun zin hebben!!
Je moet ook bedenken dat ik het voor mijn hobby doe, en geen proffessioneel verhuurbedrijf.

Hier dus nog een keer het materiaal waarvoor ik verantwoordelijk was:

_Geluid:_
- 2x B-52 Matrix 2000 geluidsset
- 2x Phonic SEM 715 monitors/ PA speakers
- 1x Behringer EP-1500 eindtrap (natuurlijk in flightcases)
- 1x Flightcase, inhoud: Cortex HDC3000, Numark CDN22 mk4 (tijdelijke vervanging van mijn CDN 95), Numark c3Fx.
- Koptelefoon en microfoon
- 1x processor, compressor / limiter (Behringer)

_Overig:_
- 4x podiumdeel 3m x 1,5m
- 4x boxstatief K & M
- 1x afrokdoek 3m x 1,8m

----------


## DeejayTim

Ik wil niet veel zeggen: ik kan me geen stoelen herinneren. Dat de DJ (ik) er volgens jou "suf" achter staat, is maar een momentopname.

En zoals Jan al zei: ik kan moeilijk een dj bar aanschaffen, omdat de situatie elke keer weer anders is, je zit anders met een aantal beperkingen wat betreft het oppervlak. En zo lelijk zijn een afrokdoek en een paar flightcases nou ook weer niet  :Wink: .

----------


## rick1993

Wat dacht je van een paar zwarte houten plaatjes met je logo erop ofzo, (netjes afgewerkt met flightcase-profielen). Dan maak je een constructie dat je ze aan elkaar vastmaakt (maak je bijv. van 0,5 meter breed en dan kan je zelf kiezen hoeveel je er nodig hebt). En daar zet je je flightcase's achter. Zoveel ruimte neemt dat nou ook weer niet in...

----------


## jens

ok mischien geen 3 stoelen...maar wel 3 hangende mensen 





of een feest nou suf is of niet je moet gewoon net doen of je het naar je zin heb...als jij gaat zitten hangen moet je ook niet van een zaal verwachten dat zei wel de dansvloer moeten vullen. lijkt net of je op deze manier op het j&h forum zit  :Wink:  Als mensen jouw zien bewegen en enthousiast doen, dan hebben hun ook zoiets van hee! die gasten hebben er zin in! dus wij ook!

----------


## DJ-Jan

> ok mischien geen 3 stoelen...maar wel 3 hangende mensen 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of een feest nou suf is of niet je moet gewoon net doen of je het naar je zin heb...als jij gaat zitten hangen moet je ook niet van een zaal verwachten dat zei wel de dansvloer moeten vullen. lijkt net of je op deze manier op het j&h forum zit  Als mensen jouw zien bewegen en enthousiast doen, dan hebben hun ook zoiets van hee! die gasten hebben er zin in! dus wij ook!



Gelukkig zijn de foto's die je er nu bij haalt van een jaar geleden, en word er inmiddels niet meer gezeten tijdens een show (altans, niet als de LJ naast de DJ op het podium staat).

----------


## mhsounds

Ligt het aan mij, of zijn je MH chases wel erg hetzelfde?

Voor de rest vind ik het erg netjes, bij mijn brugklasfeesten hadden we 8 par 56 long :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en nog zonder filters ook  :Embarrassment: 

Afijn ik hielp ook niet mee toen.

Mooi, netjes, mischien volgende keer een backdropje?

----------


## DJ-Jan

Backdrop was niet mogelijk omdat de statieven niet verder naar achteren konden, en de dj niet verder naar voren wou (bovedien had de dj dan geen frontlicht meer gehad).

Over de Mh's, beweging was inderdaad erg hetzelfde, probleem is dan ook dat ik het proggen van bewegingen in Freestyler waardeloos vind. Ben aan het sparen voor een pearl of Maxim, hoop daarmee er meer uit te kunnen halen (de gobo's en kleuren waren wel verschillend (al is dat op het filmpje weer net 2x dezelfde gobo)).

----------


## mhsounds

Ben nu ook aan het sparen voor de pearl, dat ding kost helaas klauwen vol geld...

Bij mij werkt freestyler niet eens, zit je met een niet werkende dongle...

----------


## DJ-Jan

En weer een feestje gehad, ik was zelf verantwoordelijk voor het licht, helaas had ik die avond 2 klussen en moest ik dus licht bijhuren. Het was een gala voor de 2de klassen, school wou graag een wat kleiner setje dan de vorige dus kwam uiteindelijk het volgende er te staan.

Apparatuur lijst:

16x par 56
2x Sunstrip
1x 50 cm spiegelbol (incl. motor)
2x 3m Prolyte X30D truss
2x Manfrotto 087NWB wind-up 
1x Multidim
1x D-pack 6 dimmer
1x 1500watt stroboscoop
1x Martin Magnum 2000pro

Controllers:
1x zero88 Jester 48
1x dj-switch 6

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!
YouTube - 2de klas gala HNL 08-10-09 Event-Light

kabels waren deze keer niet goed weg gewerkt, kwam helaas door het feit dat ik in tijdnood kwam omdat ik niet bij de krachtstroom aansluiting kon (en pas stroom had 20 minuten voor aanvang).
Maar doordat het s'avonds donker genoeg was en de opdrachtgever par 56 wou i.p.v. par 64 kon niemand het zien.
Normaal zijn de kabels altijd keurig weg gewerkt maar het zat me die dag niet echt mee...

----------


## Stoney3K

> kabels waren deze keer niet goed weg gewerkt, kwam helaas door het feit dat ik in tijdnood kwam omdat ik niet bij de krachtstroom aansluiting kon (en pas stroom had 20 minuten voor aanvang).



Als het om kabels gaat zit dit er trouwens niet verkeerd uit, zolang er geen 'waslijnen' dwars over je zichtlijn heen lopen is er verder vaak weinig van te merken. Zolang niemand met een zaklamp je truss gaat lopen inspecteren zal je hooguit van collega's commentaar horen, het totaalplaatje op de foto's ziet er prima uit.

Tipje voor de volgende keer: Tape alle kabels tegen de achterste buis van je truss aan, dat kost veel minder tijd dan creatief vlechtwerk. Als je een backdrop heb kun je zelfs alle kabels naar achteren smijten en ze achter het doek laten bungelen. Net zoals je achter je eigen afrokdoek een kabelsoep mag maken, wat er buiten de zichtlijn gebeurt, zal niemand ooit weten...  :Wink: 

Hartings splitsen doe je trouwens niet met break-in en break out spinners en stekkerdozen, maar ik heb het idee dat je dat al wel weet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Tja, ik had een 6 kanaals dimmer en 12 parren, moest dus wel blokjes gaan gebruiken (wat een heerlijk werk was om te doen..)

Normaal gebruik ik vierkante truss, dan kan ik de kabels gewoon er op liggen (maar de volgende keer zal ik kijken ofdat ik ze er achter kan leggen).

----------


## Stoney3K

> Tja, ik had een 6 kanaals dimmer en 12 parren, moest dus wel blokjes gaan gebruiken (wat een heerlijk werk was om te doen..)



Je had geen barren met Harting doorprik? In dat geval kun je ook nog een connectorpaneel met twee Harting females maken, zodat je er altijd twee barren op aan kan sluiten.





> Normaal gebruik ik vierkante truss, dan kan ik de kabels gewoon er op liggen (maar de volgende keer zal ik kijken ofdat ik ze er achter kan leggen).



Er los achter leggen blijft op driehoek-truss niet liggen. Zet het dus vast!  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Je had geen barren met Harting doorprik? In dat geval kun je ook nog een connectorpaneel met twee Harting females maken, zodat je er altijd twee barren op aan kan sluiten.
> 
> Er los achter leggen blijft op driehoek-truss niet liggen. Zet het dus vast!



De parren waren allemaal los (en dus geen harting balken).
Omdat ik niet 12 shuko kabels de truss in wou laten lopen had ik gebruik gemaakt van 2 multikabels met aan de ene zijde 8 ingangen en aan de andere zijde 8 uitgangen. Gebruikte dus alleen 2 multikabels die bij de dimmer in de blokjes werden gedouwd.

Over de truss, bij de X30D tape ik de kabels vast, bij de X30V leg ik ze er op...

----------


## DeejayTim

Ik was weer verantwoordelijk voor het geluid (DJ).

Apparatuur:

_Geluid:_
- 2x B-52 Matrix 2000 geluidsset
- 2x Phonic SEM 715 monitors/ PA speakers
- 1x Behringer EP-1500 eindtrap (natuurlijk in flightcases)
- 1x Flightcase, inhoud: Cortex HDC3000, Numark CDN22 mk4 (tijdelijke vervanging van mijn CDN 95), Numark c3Fx.
- Koptelefoon en microfoon
- 1x processor, compressor / limiter (Behringer)

_Overig:_
- 4x podiumdeel 3m x 1,5m
- 4x boxstatief K & M
- 1x afrokdoek 3m x 1,8m

En een zooi kabels...

----------


## DeejayTim

> ok mischien geen 3 stoelen...maar wel 3 hangende mensen 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of een feest nou suf is of niet je moet gewoon net doen of je het naar je zin heb...als jij gaat zitten hangen moet je ook niet van een zaal verwachten dat zei wel de dansvloer moeten vullen. lijkt net of je op deze manier op het j&h forum zit  Als mensen jouw zien bewegen en enthousiast doen, dan hebben hun ook zoiets van hee! die gasten hebben er zin in! dus wij ook!



Zoals ik al zei; dit zijn slechts 2 vlak na elkaar gemaakte foto's. Jij kan voor de rest niet weten hoe de avond verliep, en ik zal je daarom zeggen, want uit je reactie ben ik niet duidelijk genoeg: erg goed, de kinderen waren zeer  entoushiast. Tip: kijk wat meer dan je neus lang is; rechts zie je de DJ (mij) bezig met mixen, wat het moment van opname was. Je kan dys verder weinig Zeggen over de rest v/d avond.

----------


## stainz

maakt inprincipe niet uit wanneer foto's gemaakt worden, het gaat er in principe om als je als DJ/LJ een partymaker bent en je bent de hele avond aan het werk om van een feest een geslaagd feest te maken. 
Zitten of hangen doe je eventueel in een crew room of ergens waar het publiek je niet kan zien of gewoon helemaal niet. 
Ik heb enkele jaren in de drive in business gezeten en daar werd dit vanuit de organisatie niet geaccepteerd en kon je met dit soort gedrag direct naar huis.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Helemaal mee eens Stainz.. Ziet er toch niet uit? Ik zie rechts mensen op de vloer en links crew hangend alsof ze liever haring op de markt verkopen dan op dat feestje zijn. Of dat nou een momentopname was of niet, het moment was daar toch?

----------


## Charles

Ik vindt het altijd wel "erg interesant"als ik zie wat een "professionele termen" er hier gebruikt worden. Echt lachwekkend!!
Crew, crewroom, waarom toch allemaal van die "interesante " benamingen? Echt, ik lig regelmatig krom van verbazing!

----------


## Dj Gino V

misschien zijn ze nog aan't uitrusten na het opstellen :Big Grin: 
een collega vroeger kroop altijd weg onder de tafel waar de cd's en platen op stonden en viel daar inslaap maar stoorde toen niemand :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mvg Gino V

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ach, als ik hier nu anderhalf jaar later erop terugkijk dan geef ik jullie groot gelijk, maar goed was toen nog een stuk jonger.

Wel was dit feest een zeer leerzaam en tot heden doe ik nog steeds een hoop feesten voor deze school. Mede ook door de tips die hier gegeven zijn een hoop geleerd (en ik kan beloven dat ik het inmiddels anders doe  :Big Grin: ).

Een goed meubel staat nog steeds op de lijst, ik heb inmiddels een grote verzameling truss, dus ondanks dat het niet origineel is ga ik binnenkort de laatste hoekstukken voor een trussmeubel aanschaffen (is een stuk beter dan een doekje ervoor..).

Wat ook nog op de lijst staat is een nieuwe lichttafel, gebruikte op de eerste klus freestyler en de 2de freestyler + Jester.
Het plan was om een Pearl 2de hands aanteschaffen maar dat werd me te duur, inhuren is ook erg duur en dat vind de opdrachtgever ook vaak teveel kosten. Cuelux zou ook een optie zijn maar ik heb het liefst gewoon een lichttafel...

----------


## jens

> Zoals ik al zei; dit zijn slechts 2 vlak na elkaar gemaakte foto's. Jij kan voor de rest niet weten hoe de avond verliep, en ik zal je daarom zeggen, want uit je reactie ben ik niet duidelijk genoeg: erg goed, de kinderen waren zeer  entoushiast. Tip: kijk wat meer dan je neus lang is; rechts zie je de DJ (mij) bezig met mixen, wat het moment van opname was. Je kan dys verder weinig Zeggen over de rest v/d avond.




Het verbaast me dat ik nog een reactie kreeg na een jaar.

Verder  lees ik dat diverse colegas het wel wel met mij eens zijn zelfs je, vermoed ik, licht maatje.

Verder kijk ik heus wel verder dan mijn neus lang is. Ik heb 8 jaar aan drive in shows meegewerkt , en weet heus wel dat niet elk feestje een feest is. Toch sta jij daar voor het publiek en mag je best wat uitstralen. Een van de dingen die ik geleerd heb is gewoon geen stoel achter de dj bar. En als jij om reacties vraagt op je fotoś dan moet je er niet raar van opkijken dat ik er comentaar op lever. Deze opmerking was meer bedoelt om jullie dr op te wijzen. Zodat je dr in het vervolg iets mee kunt doen. Een leer voor de volgende keer zullen we maar zeggen.

Maar als je het er niet mee eens ben:

Dan raad ik jullie aan deze  de volgende keer mee te brengen :Wink:  Een stuk relaxer dan hangen op zń tafel, makkelijk in te  pakken & zeer mobiel met de 25cm wielen ,ideaal voor drive in werk zeg ik zo.

----------


## DeejayTim

> Ach, als ik hier nu anderhalf jaar later erop terugkijk dan geef ik jullie groot gelijk, maar goed was toen nog een stuk jonger.
> 
> Wel was dit feest een zeer leerzaam en tot heden doe ik nog steeds een hoop feesten voor deze school. Mede ook door de tips die hier gegeven zijn een hoop geleerd (en ik kan beloven dat ik het inmiddels anders doe ).
> 
> Een goed meubel staat nog steeds op de lijst, ik heb inmiddels een grote verzameling truss, dus ondanks dat het niet origineel is ga ik binnenkort de laatste hoekstukken voor een trussmeubel aanschaffen (is een stuk beter dan een doekje ervoor..).
> 
> Wat ook nog op de lijst staat is een nieuwe lichttafel, gebruikte op de eerste klus freestyler en de 2de freestyler + Jester.
> Het plan was om een Pearl 2de hands aanteschaffen maar dat werd me te duur, inhuren is ook erg duur en dat vind de opdrachtgever ook vaak teveel kosten. Cuelux zou ook een optie zijn maar ik heb het liefst gewoon een lichttafel...



Inderdaad veel geleerd daar op dat feest. Al hing ik daar niet (helemaal rechts op de foto)  :Wink:  Ik zou het idd. ook anders aanpakken nu.

----------


## DeejayTim

> Het verbaast me dat ik nog een reactie kreeg na een jaar.
> 
> Verder lees ik dat diverse colegas het wel wel met mij eens zijn zelfs je, vermoed ik, licht maatje.
> 
> Verder kijk ik heus wel verder dan mijn neus lang is. Ik heb 8 jaar aan drive in shows meegewerkt , en weet heus wel dat niet elk feestje een feest is. Toch sta jij daar voor het publiek en mag je best wat uitstralen. Een van de dingen die ik geleerd heb is gewoon geen stoel achter de dj bar. En als jij om reacties vraagt op je fotoś dan moet je er niet raar van opkijken dat ik er comentaar op lever. Deze opmerking was meer bedoelt om jullie dr op te wijzen. Zodat je dr in het vervolg iets mee kunt doen. Een leer voor de volgende keer zullen we maar zeggen.
> 
> Maar als je het er niet mee eens ben:
> 
> Dan raad ik jullie aan deze de volgende keer mee te brengen Een stuk relaxer dan hangen op zń tafel, makkelijk in te pakken & zeer mobiel met de 25cm wielen ,ideaal voor drive in werk zeg ik zo.



Whahaha  :Wink:  Over het feit dat er stoelen stonden, stond ik nooit achter. Maarja, zeg maar eens nee tegen die andere mensen (komt vrij lullig over als ze vragen of ze mogen kijken). Daarnaast kwamen zij met die stoelen aanzetten op de avond zelf.

Normaalgesproken ben ik degene die staat te draaien en doet Jan het licht bij schoolfeesten. En Jan staat ook gewoon, net zoals ik. Nogmaals, ik ben diegene helemaal rechts, voor de duidelijkheid.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Klopt Jens, inmiddels zijn de stoeltjes bij mij in ieder geval niet meer welkom. Bovedien, z'n ligstoel vervoerd weer zo lastig...

Maar goed, om te bewijzen dat ik inmiddels weer wat geleerd heb nog wat foto's (wel alweer een tijdje geleden, maar als ik hier weer tips mee ontvang dan leer ik weer wat..)
Feestje voor de 3de klassen:

Foto's: EventLight - 3de klassen feest @ HNL 12-11-09 | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online!
Apparatuur:

Licht:
8x PAR-64
2x Par 56 (op de DJ)
1x 1500 DMX strobe
2x Sunstrip
2x ADJ led pro par 56
3x 2 meter truss F-34 (vierkant)
2x Manfrotto 087NWB
1x 6-kanaals  dimmer
1x Multidim
1x Zero88 Jester
1x Freestyler
1x Martin Magnum 2000pro (die er plotseling mee stopte, tot op heden geen idee waarom hij niet meer werkt).

Geluid:
1x B-52 matrix 2000 (Van school, lekker makkelijk)
2x CDJ-800 (Van de DJ)
1x CDJ-100 (?) (van de DJ)
1x Mengpaneel ''X'' (weet de naam niet meer, van de DJ)

Misschien weer wat nuttige tips?

----------


## DeejayTim

> Klopt Jens, inmiddels zijn de stoeltjes bij mij in ieder geval niet meer welkom. Bovedien, z'n ligstoel vervoerd weer zo lastig...



 Bij mij inmiddels ook niet meer  :Wink:

----------

